
Lady A (Formery Lady Antebellum) Sues the Other Lady A Over Trademark - mimixco
https://pitchfork.com/news/lady-a-formerly-lady-antebellum-sue-seattle-blues-singer-lady-a/
======
mimixco
As a small business who had to settle a trademark issue with a large
international computer company, I found this interesting.

TL;DR: The country band is suing just to show they own the trademark, not to
stop the blues singer or extract money.

